
Ask HN: What is the best language to write a REST back end in? - Coxa
I am currently running Java on a tomcat as backend rest service. Which language would be good to migrate to. Good performance, future proof and I can find other people to maintain as well.
======
samtoday
Hands down DRF: [http://www.django-rest-framework.org/](http://www.django-
rest-framework.org/)

To do basic CRUD stuff, you write like 0 lines of real code. Just use a
ViewSet, connect a Serilizer and a Model object. Everything just works and you
can save the data into Postgres in no time.

Django is a massive community and you can do a lot more complex things than a
CRUD app, but the easy stuff is just soo easy.

------
LoneWolf
Since I develop 99% on Java I would recommend anything along the lines of
Spring Boot, Dropwizard or Wildfly Swarm. With Dropwizard I can't say much
since I only played with it a little, on the other hand having developed
projects with Spring Boot and Swarm I can say both do the job really well,
both seem pretty much future proof (even though many claim JEE is dead).

Personally I would go with Swarm since I feel there is less work configuring
it. With the added advantage of being used to develop in JEE Environments.

------
starptech
If you are planning to build a microservice architecture I can recommend my
project [https://hemerajs.github.io/hemera-
site/](https://hemerajs.github.io/hemera-site/) there is also a
[https://hapijs.com/](https://hapijs.com/) Plugin available.

------
fiftyacorn
It depends what you want the backend for - scale, speed of writing

Im primarily a java developer and wouldnt have a problem writing it using
dropwizard or spring boot. But I'd also consider django-rest since i like
django, or nodejs as alternatives

~~~
Coxa
How do you feel about nodejs in terms of scale and speed?

------
starptech
[https://hapijs.com/](https://hapijs.com/)

\- High qualitity plugins \- Widely used e.g Paypal, Disney, Walmart \- Very
good documentation

Personally one of the best web frameworks I've ever used.

~~~
Coxa
What's the advantage against for instance expressjs?

~~~
starptech
[http://matt-harrison.com/moving-from-express-to-hapi-js/](http://matt-
harrison.com/moving-from-express-to-hapi-js/)
[https://youtu.be/Recv7vR8ZlA](https://youtu.be/Recv7vR8ZlA)

------
herbst
This is one of these questions where everybody recommends his favorite stack
and nobody is wrong.

~~~
Coxa
I was mainly wondering whether to use Go or nodejs as backend. Any suggestions
regarding scalability and performance?

~~~
herbst
Both are perfectly suiteable. I dont like Javascript so i would go for go :)

